# PMs - restrictions for new members?



## BurningLegs (31 Dec 2020)

In the virtual training section we use private group messages to discuss tactics for Zwift racing. 

A new member (Girafitti) is having trouble posting in the private chat. Is there a restriction for new members e.g minimum posts or account age before using the PM function?


----------



## Scoosh (31 Dec 2020)

Hi @BurningLegs,
Yes, you are correct - there are a minimum number of posts required to activate the full facilities of CC. I can't locate the exact number, as I believe it is a random thing, to keep spammers guessing !

The easiest way is for Girafitti to post a few more times in threads and the PM function should open up fully.
New Member Introductions is a good place to start - and usually attracts replies, to which he can reply etc ... 

If this doesn't get him released to PM status, please get back to us and we'll try getting under the bonnet...

Thanks,
Scoosh for the Mods


----------



## BurningLegs (31 Dec 2020)

Thanks @Scoosh

@Girafitti and @Unhappy_Brick1806 - this explains why can view but can’t reply to our private chat 🙂

Post publicly a little more (in the Zwift thread or anywhere else) and then you will get the ability to reply in the private chat 👍


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Dec 2020)

Hi and happy new year when it comes 
I have fixed the status of @Girafitti and of @Unhappy_Brick1806.
Happy Swifting!


----------



## BurningLegs (31 Dec 2020)

Thank you @Pat "5mph" 🥰


----------



## chu017 (28 Jan 2021)

Is it possible to enable PM's on my account, I am new but need to reply to a PM I have been sent.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jan 2021)

chu017 said:


> Is it possible to enable PM's on my account, I am new but need to reply to a PM I have been sent.


It should work now.


----------



## chu017 (29 Jan 2021)

Thankyou


----------



## riddeell (28 Jul 2021)

I think this has answered my question, and hopefully pushed my post count closer!


----------

